# Moonspot Question



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So, the more I look at my doe, the more her color just looks crazy!

When she was first born she was a buckskin color, then she completely changed and is now a chocolate color

Heres my question, she has light brown spots everywhere on her body, the most noticeable one is on her nose, also her eyebrows are that light brown color. Are these moonspots? Her dam has a moonspot...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

post a picture


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, we need a photo. Moon spots are usually noticeable on kids and then the moon spots lighten up as the goat ages a little bit. But definately post a photo and we can probably let ya know.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I will try and put some pics up!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, this is all I can get for now, I will try to get some better pics later this week. But this gives you an idea of her colors.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That looks like a moonspot on her nose..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She has more like that around her body!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

She looks like a broken chocolate and tan buckskin to me. I'm not really seeing moonspots. But if you got more pictures of her body we could probably tell you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think it's a moon spot. You can see on HER left side of her nose in that first pic where the white is you can kind of see the chocolate lightens up in the same place on both sides....at least that's what i'm seeing. It kind of looks moon spot like, but if you didn't see them on her as a baby, I doubt this is a moon spot. 

Did either sire or dam have them? I know they can be hidden sometimes, but were there any noticable ones?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

If you asked me I would say it is just the stripes on her face that buckskins get. It would be cool if they were moonspots though!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Her dam has a couple moonspots. Thats why I asked lol. She used to be a really different buckskin, then she changed and is now a chocolate buckskin, so weird!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I have a couple that have done that. Born with buckskin markings then changed to chocolate and goldish. Still buckskin, but very pretty looking. Well, if the dam had moon spots then she may have some, but that I would say isn't a moonspot, but get more photos of her whole body if ya get a chance.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh ya I know buckskins change alot, but I never knew she would change so much. She used to be a really pretty buckskin with alot of white. Then she got more and more white, then no more buckskin lol it all turned to chocolate, then all these spots got lighter!

I will try in the next week to get better pics, she sees the camera though and has to be right THERE! lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...I wouldn't really say buckskins change alot. I've only seen a big change in the ones that are born looking like a regular buckskin then turn almost solid chocolate as they age. I only have 2? in my herd.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Most of mine have changed. I have had ummmmm 7 in my herd and all of them have changed lol. But its ok, I still love buckskin, its my favorite!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh really?...that's odd. Are they all chocolate buckskins? I'm not much of a buckskin person I must admit...though I do have plenty in my herd.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

One was a really flashy light buckskin, her and her daughter both just got really dark so they didnt really have that cape anymore.

Then one was a normal buckskin, and now shes like brownish red, and doesnt even look buckskin lol

Then theres Jasper who was the pretty buckskin in my pic, I think hes yawning lol well now hes like a silvery buckskin.

Ive had more, just cant remember!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you considered they might be copper deficient?


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Gatta second Stacey on this one. if you are seeing THAT much of a difference in color it could be copper. Porsche looks a lot lighter in the recent pictures you took and I can't see her cape at all, which was always just a shade darker. I don't think Lotus has any moonspots BTW. I never saw any on her when she was born or her brother. Sitka only occasionally put moonspots on his kids and Porsche got, what, one? lol And Frankie didn't have any! Lotus, as far as I know, is just a buckskin base with an extensive white overlay. 

BTW Porsche is the dam of the doe she is asking about. Lotus is the doe she is asking about. Sitka is Porsche's sire. Frankie is Lotu's sire. lol Sorry for any confusion!! I just know her goats well


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They have plenty of minerals so i dont think they are deficient. I give them sweetlix minerals free choice, and then grain. I didnt really think lotus had moonspots, but I wanted to make sure


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Lotus is so stinkin cute anyway 

Minerals aren't always enough. In our area it's a good idea to do selenium shots or paste and copper bolusing 2x a year min.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Shes super sweet, shes always wanting to be in my lap lol. Well I have the paste, I just gave some in january, and I have boluses but im not sure how much to give, so ive waited to do that.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Minerals in some areas can be enough ad for others its not enough.

I do copper once a year right now - others do twice which I may go to. 

I did 1cc of copper rods per 40 or 50lbs I need to double check on that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there a way to test for deficiencies like copper?


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG I LOVE HER!!! Adorable!! 

I don't give anything extra other than minerals either.... maybe I should start too, but all my goats are the exact same color they were as babies. Well, the ones I had as babies at least!


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

freedomstarfarm-

You can do hard mineral tests on your goats. This is done with blood samples. Biopsy of the liver is the most effective way to test copper levels, but most of us aren't about to try that!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Most tests are done with the soil/plants in your area. But beings not all our grain and hay comes from the place we live the minerals may be higher or lower depending on where each ingredient of the feed was grown.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So if I have never seen any signs of deficiency and the plants grow good there is no reason to test? I give the loose minerals and a well rounded diet. Sorry to have gotten off the moonspot subject; it just brought up the deficiency question I had been wondering about.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I will have to ask my friend to help with the boluses!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Deficiency may take time to show up or your goats are on a good diet that gives them all they need in the copper department. Each goat will be different too. 

Most of my goats do well just on the minerals. But I have started the copper buloses this past year to see if it makes a difference. 

Right now I have one pregnant goat (Sadie) who is very deficient. I bought her in November and she needed copper but I didnt want to overload her with stuff right after moving her over 300 miles so I waited. I then bred her and decided to wait till she kids till I give the bolus. She will get that within the week she kids. Her coat is real rough and its red instead of chocolate. And she is missing hair around her eyes.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I checked my goats today, and none were missing hair. But I forgot to say, since it was pouring down rain, to the point where the girls wouldnt even come outside, I didnt leave the minerals out, they were being wasted. So when it got sunny, I took them out and they attacked them, they seem to really like them and all of them have chipmunk cheeks when they eat it lol.

I gave everyone paste in January, and then I will again in a few months. But the Boluses I want to make sure I do it right.


----------

